# Fetchmail einrichten - fehler meldung



## vikozo (23. Jan. 2018)

guten Tag
ich wollte von einem Google Account die Emails in ein ISPConfig mail account einfügen.
Dafür wollte ich fetchmail verwenden.
wenn ich unter get Email die Parameter eingebe erhalten ich beim [save]

Illegal combination of options. You can not use "Delete emails after retrieval" = no together with "Retrieve all emails" = yes

gleichzeitig aber steht unter 
Delete emails after retrieval           
Please check first if email retrieval works, before you activate this Option

Also möchte ich zuerst die Emails übertragen und dann wenn es klappt - es nochmals übertragen und auf dem Google Server löschen.

und wenn man all die Parameter eingegeben hat, wie starte ich den ersten übertrag?
gruss
vinc


----------



## florian030 (24. Jan. 2018)

Entweder - oder - steht doch da. Und fetchmal läuft alle 5 Minuten.


----------



## vikozo (1. Feb. 2018)

@florian030 , danke für dein Feedback
das es wohl nicht läuft liegt in meinem Fall an einem SOAP error den ich im Backend von Roundcube habe.
*SOAP Error: Could not connect to host, *weiss jemand in welchem LOG file sich diese Fehlermeldung niederschlägt, ich hoffe dort mehr Infos zu finden


----------



## vikozo (4. Feb. 2018)

hätte da jemand eine Idee was ich noch kontrollieren könnte?


----------



## florian030 (8. Feb. 2018)

Roundcube kann sich schlicht nicht zu ISPConfig ve3rbinden. Da müsstest Du mal nachsehen, ob die Config stimmt (irgendwo in den rouncube-plugins/ispconfig_account/config oder was in der Art). Wenn das ein entfernter Server ist, müsstest Du ggf. den remote-user noch für remote freischalten.


----------



## vikozo (9. Feb. 2018)

@florian030 
danke für dein Feedback!
Eigentlich kann ich mich anmelden, emails verschicken und empfangen, kontakte anlegen usw.
was leider nicht geht 
unter Einstellung und dort unter Konto (und nur hier)
erhalte ich diese Soap fehler 
Also den Bereich
Allgemein, Passwort, Fetchmail, automatische Nachricht, mail Filter, spam

gruss vinc


----------



## robotto7831a (9. Feb. 2018)

Wie alt ist deine Roundcube Version?

Ich habe Roundcube aktuelle Version, mit ISPConfig aktuelle Version und Debian 8 fehlerfrei am laufen. 

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann hatte ich den SOAP Fehler auch mal und es lag an Roundcube bzw. an der Konfiguration.


----------



## vikozo (10. Feb. 2018)

Danke @robotto7831a , alt ist es *Roundcube Webmail 1.1.3*
ich suche mal nach Infos um ein update zu machen.
Mit apt update und upgrade ist es ja nicht getan. ;-)
gruss
vinc


----------



## vikozo (11. Feb. 2018)

@robotto7831a
unterdesen habe ich auf *Roundcube Webmail 1.3.4*
aber unter Einstellungen - Konto
erscheint jetzt ein HTTP ERROR 500  (/roundcube/?_task=settings&_action=plugin.ispconfig3_account)


----------



## Zwirni (11. Feb. 2018)

Bei einem error 500 solltest Du ins error.log schauen, da sollte stehen wieso es dazu kommt.


----------



## robotto7831a (11. Feb. 2018)

Hast Du die aktuelle Version von den ispconfig_plugins?

Ich weiß jetzt wieder was ich gemacht habe. Der Fehler kommt, weil die neue PHP Version restriktiver mit Zertifikaten ist und deshalb der SOAP Client gezwungen werden muss diese zu akzeptieren. Wenn ich mir im Git die aktuelle Version anschaue, dann ist dort meine Lösung enthalten. 

https://github.com/w2c/ispconfig3_r...30e511d#diff-45a9300f34f22825ccdac295ef91066f

Das hat übrigens nichts mit ISPConfig zu tun.


----------



## vikozo (11. Feb. 2018)

@robotto7831a vielen Dank für deine Infos 
ich habe alle files gemäss der Infos ergänzt/ersetzt
hab aber immer noch ein 
erscheint jetzt ein HTTP ERROR 500  (/roundcube/?_task=settings&_action=plugin.ispconfig3_account)

@Zwirni 
im error.log ist nur ein hinweis sh: exiftool: command not found ohne Datum oder Zeit angabe 
aber unter
/var/log/apache2# other_vhosts_access.log
hab ich viele Infos - viele wegen Bots die auf der Homepage sind.
leider ist das other_vhosts_access.log nicht sehr struckturiert mit den Inofs

; +http://ahrefs.com/robot/)"
*kozo.ch:80 80.254.174.229 - - [11/Feb/2018:15:26:29 +0100] "GET /roundcube/?_task=settings&_action=plugin.ispconfig3_account HTTP/1.1" 500 435 "http://kozo.ch/ro
undcube/?_task=settings&_action=responses" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; Win64; x64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/64.0.3282.140 Safari/537.36"*
imkerei-kocher.ch:443 141.8.183.214 - - [11/Feb/2018:15:26:32 +0100] "GET /robots.txt HTTP/1.1" 200 5070 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; YandexBot


----------



## robotto7831a (11. Feb. 2018)

Warum installierst du nicht die aktuelle Git Version anstatt in jeder Datei rumzufumeln?


----------



## Zwirni (11. Feb. 2018)

Warum installierst Du dann nicht exiftool, was ja offenbar vermisst wird?


----------

